# Error C33 with MoCA Setup



## d4jaj1 (Dec 27, 2004)

Hello,

I've read the articles here regarding setup but none of them seem to answer my specific question. First about my setup:


2 Tivo Roamio "standard" boxes
2 Tivo Minis
3 Actiontec ECB2500CK01 1.1 Moca Adapters
 One POE Filter I haven't installed yet, wanted to get it working first.

Connected the MoCa adapters to the two Tivos and my Router. Both Tivos are now connected via Ethernet (Moca output) and they can connect to Tivo Service and stream/transfers shows from each other extremely quickly. To me, this means the MoCa network is working properly.

From there, I attach the Minis to a open Coax outlet and try to do Moca but I get C33 error. To verify there isn't something wrong with the Mini itself, I connected via a wireless extender and was able to connect and download a system update. Retried Moca connection after update and got the same C33 error.

Here's where my issue turns a bit (I think); if I connect a *4th* Moca Adapter to same outlet that previously got a C33 - the Moca connection works. Doesn't this by definition mean I don't have the common splitter issues, Coax wiring on different subsets, etc? If any wiring issues exist, then the Adapter wouldn't work either - right? In short, I don't understand why Moca will work with the adapter but not with either of the Minis which are supposed to have a built-in adapter.

Not sure what my next steps are from here - any thoughts?


----------



## UCLABB (May 29, 2012)

d4jaj1 said:


> Hello,
> 
> I've read the articles here regarding setup but none of them seem to answer my specific question. First about my setup:
> 
> ...


Did you reboot the minis after the Roamios made a connection to TiVo to know that Minis were on the account?


----------



## d4jaj1 (Dec 27, 2004)

UCLABB said:


> Did you reboot the minis after the Roamios made a connection to TiVo to know that Minis were on the account?


Yep, several times.


----------



## fcfc2 (Feb 19, 2015)

d4jaj1 said:


> Hello,
> 
> I've read the articles here regarding setup but none of them seem to answer my specific question. First about my setup:
> 
> ...


Hi,
See if you can dig into the MoCA settings on the minis and try changing the channel from whatever it is set at to "auto" and try again.
EDITo the minis show as activated on your Tivo account?


----------



## snerd (Jun 6, 2008)

d4jaj1 said:


> Connected the MoCa adapters to the two Tivos and my Router. Both Tivos are now connected via Ethernet (Moca output) and they can connect to Tivo Service and stream/transfers shows from each other extremely quickly. To me, this means the MoCa network is working properly.


That is certainly a good sign.



> From there, I attach the Minis to a open Coax outlet and try to do Moca but I get C33 error. To verify there isn't something wrong with the Mini itself, I connected via a wireless extender and was able to connect and download a system update. Retried Moca connection after update and got the same C33 error.
> 
> Here's where my issue turns a bit (I think); if I connect a *4th* Moca Adapter to same outlet that previously got a C33 - the Moca connection works. Doesn't this by definition mean I don't have the common splitter issues, Coax wiring on different subsets, etc? If any wiring issues exist, then the Adapter wouldn't work either - right? In short, I don't understand why Moca will work with the adapter but not with either of the Minis which are supposed to have a built-in adapter.


It sounds like the MoCA network is fine. You're correct to think that if it works with the adapter it should work with the Mini.

Could this just be an oversight? Did you use the menus on the Minis to select "Connect using MoCA"?


----------



## d4jaj1 (Dec 27, 2004)

*** Update - Problem Solved ***

After my last post, I started digging around the attic to see what kind of splitters I had. Turns out I didn't have any, all of my lines are running directly to junction box into the house. We went with DirecTV when we purchased the house so it was never pre-wired with cable. At that time, DirectTV ran direct lines to their outside equipment for every box; two coax lines if you wanted dual channels. All of this to say once I started to follow the lines outside I released the outlets that weren't working weren't _connected to the junction box_!!!

When we switched to Charter back in August, the terrible installer only activated the 3 outlets where we had TVs and left the other 6 wires just hanging. So, got Charter to come back out and connect all lines (1 powered amp 8 way splitter, daisy chained to the 4-way already there - both 1ghz).

Once connected, all Minis connected just fine - 1ghz splitter not an issue since it's outside of the house and is the only one. So, the simple issue was the coax cables weren't connected and the Moca adapters gave a false reading - more accurately, I assumed they were connecting since they reached the screen where it asks how I wanted to obtain an IP Address when using the Minis all failed before that screen.

Not sure this will help anyone else but at least there's some closure to this issue. Thanks for the troubleshooting tips.


----------

